# is this frog safe?



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I picked up a 
platts black brass buttons
leptinella squalida " platts black"
at a local store, its like a little purple/green fern thing. How can I find out if it is frog safe? Thanks!


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I have never heard of a plant not being frog safe. I looked at it and I would have to say its fine. Just wash it like any other plant and you should be fine.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

It should be fine,I couldn't find anything about the plant being toxic however watch out because this plant will spread upto a foot so it may become invasive.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm planning on isolating it on a corner, so it will be controlled abit, if not then I"ll be doing some trimming pretty often  Thanks!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

spottedcircus said:


> I'm planning on isolating it on a corner, so it will be controlled abit, if not then I"ll be doing some trimming pretty often  Thanks!


yes, you might be doing some heavy trimming often


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Keep in mind: Dendrobatids are frogs that sequester the toxins from plants (via the consumption of inverts that have consumed said plants) and use them for their own defense. I think the list of "not frog safe" plants is pretty minimal with this group.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Be aware that this plant is a sub-alpine from New Zealand and not a tropical.


----------

